# Why is there no MLB.tv on Bolt?



## gbshaw (Dec 30, 2015)

It exists on Roamio, so I assumed it was also on Bolt. The Bolt is advertised as a "unifying" device, but I still need something else for an app that TiVo supports, but did not implement in the more advanced (??), more recent device. I regret buying the Bolt instead of a cheaper, refurbished Roamio.


----------



## Nyywsc (Mar 7, 2016)

Just in time for opening day the app has been released for the Bolt


----------



## gbshaw (Dec 30, 2015)

I was elated when I saw the mlb.tv app show up. This is so much smoother and easier to use than the PC. It's a stable platform as opposed to the totally flaky option of the MLB.tv player. Flash and HTML5 players both were awful last season. I am enjoying the games so much more now with my TiVo Bolt. Thanks TiVo. :up:


----------

